# Bzzz!!! Very impressive (and dead) snake



## Sdaji (Jun 29, 2005)

The olive picture has been done to death now, so here is something else.

This picture comes to you courtesy of one of APS's newest members: Morelia_hunter. Welcome to the site mate! These are two impressive pictures.

Thanks also to my technical assistant  You know who you are 

Okay, I'll shut up and let you see Morelia_hunter's pictures.












*cue stupid questions and their respective stupid replies :lol:


----------



## celticskull (Jun 29, 2005)

wow there some teath ya dont want a tag from


----------



## celticskull (Jun 29, 2005)

opps ment teeth


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 29, 2005)

nice pics morelia hunter..didnt quite make it under the fence huh
must be the pygmy in its gut,,ive had this problem before 


> *cue stupid questions and their respective stupid replies


ha ha


----------



## alexr (Jun 29, 2005)

My four year old saw this and said:

"Wow - are you going to buy that..."
Followed close after with "Better train it well first".

Looks like something from Aliens...


----------



## Morelia_Hunter (Jun 29, 2005)

A friend of mine mailed me from back home. Found it on their farm. They are confirmed man killers. South African rock pythons (Python sebae natalensis). I used to keep them back home. It has an Impala antelope in its stomach. Great snakes to keep. Third largest snake in the world. They often eat sheep herders back home.


----------



## alexr (Jun 29, 2005)

Morelia Hunter said:


> I used to keep them back home


Ever been bitten by one, MM? bet it would really hurt.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2005)

*Bzzz!!!Very impressive (and dead)snake*

Morelia Hunterallot of scientists say these big species may onley take children :lol: Get the python like a cconut tree swallowed this or that person story regular in phillipines with the retic,these pythons would have no trouble at all swallowing something long like a human body if they reasonable size.THanks for the great pics mate.


----------



## pugsly (Jun 29, 2005)

*RE: Bzzz!!!Very impressive (and dead)snake*

OMG!!!


----------



## craig.a.c (Jun 30, 2005)

*RE: Bzzz!!!Very impressive (and dead)snake*

So what happened to the snake? Was it let go after the pic was taken? Who was the person game enough to get its mouth off the fence?


----------



## craig.a.c (Jun 30, 2005)

*RE: Bzzz!!!Very impressive (and dead)snake*

sorry. Didn't see the Dead part in the title of the thread.


----------



## bigbing (Jun 30, 2005)

*RE: Bzzz!!!Very impressive (and dead)snake*

i want one !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigbing (Jun 30, 2005)

*RE: Bzzz!!!Very impressive (and dead)snake*

or two maybe


----------



## Linus (Jun 30, 2005)

How would the teeth on that compare to a big adult scrubby?

Great photo mate.


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Jun 30, 2005)

Yeah Tim from URS stent that to me yesturday....flippin huge


----------



## Jason (Jun 30, 2005)

that is an awsome picture and that shot of the mouth is great, feel sorry for the 'little' fella hope he got under the fence eventualy


----------



## alby (Jun 30, 2005)

omg is that a real snake haha magine trying to feed that and it tagged you hahaha it would take your arm off


----------



## Morelia_Hunter (Jun 30, 2005)

That electric fence can drop an elephant to the ground or one of my blonde co workers that thought she would dry her towel over it. Their teeth are bigger than a scrubby. Needs to be bigger because its Africa. Lots of fun catching these. You throw a duvet cover over them and then you just hold on.They try and kill you of course!!!!!


----------



## instar (Jun 30, 2005)

Just a "Duh!' question, but is the fence in the pic electrified? why an inner fence, whats its keeping in or out?
Apart from that possibility, or that it overheated due to being stuck, I cant really see any obvious sign of/reason for death? :?


----------



## instar (Jun 30, 2005)

D'oh!!! 

I suppose the fence is protecting crops from maurading elephants n rhinos, ouchy!


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 30, 2005)

It's an electric fence. Morelia_Hunter didn't give me any more than the pictures so I don't know anything about what was being kept in or out, but being Africa, 'large animals' is probably a safe assumption . It appears that the snake crawled under the fence to eat something then hit the fence on the way back because of its newly enlarged diameter and was electrocuted. You can see that it had only just eaten because the meal is still anterior of the position it would have settled in.

The "Bzzzz" in the title was supposed to be a zapping noise. I suppose I'd better work on my expressive linguistics.

Actually, scrap that; "dead" was supposed to mean "dead" but since that message wasn't conveyed the problem probably doesn't lie with me!

If anyone is still wondering; impressive means impressive and snake means snake. (Don't ask what 'and' or 'very' mean).


----------



## Nome (Jun 30, 2005)

The picture's been doing email and reptile site rounds lately. So someone knows someone who actually took this one?

It's really sad, what a terrible way to die


----------



## Morelia_Hunter (Jun 30, 2005)

I know the guy that took the pic as I am a South African. The small fence is for foxes and caracal (small type of feline). Remember in Africa there are lots of things that would eat you. That snake was electrocuted. Well done Sdaji i see the uni is making you very observant grasshopper!!!!


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 30, 2005)

> Well done Sdaji i see the uni is making you very observant grasshopper!!!!



Yes, it's excellent. Soon I shall be a parthenogen.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2005)

Sdaji said:


> > Well done Sdaji i see the uni is making you very observant grasshopper!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's excellent. Soon I shall be a parthenogen.



So from some peoples point of view, you will be able to go and fu....aaahhhahahahahaha


----------



## Hickson (Jul 1, 2005)

Sdaji said:


> > Well done Sdaji i see the uni is making you very observant grasshopper!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's excellent. Soon I shall be a parthenogen.



Parthenogens are female.

But then again, you know that. 

Is Sdaji a ?female in disguise? That would explain the hair.



Hix


----------



## peterescue (Jul 1, 2005)

I think he meant pathogen


----------



## peterescue (Jul 1, 2005)

Morelia Hunter said:


> That electric fence can drop an elephant to the ground



So they spend most of their time repairing the fences then?


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 2, 2005)

> Parthenogens are female.



Yes, I'm well aware of that. Believe it or not, I was joking  In fact, I'm not even a grasshopper yet and quite likely never will be. Reminds me of a time in primary school when the teacher asked me what I wanted to be when I grew up, I wanted to mess with her head so I responded with "A squid." and remained quite adamant that it was my ambition :lol: 



> Is Sdaji a ?female in disguise? That would explain the hair.



No, unless the disguise is good enough to fool me too! I don't see anything feminine about long hair, western culture is just strange :lol:



> So from some peoples point of view, you will be able to go and fu....aaahhhahahahahaha



Contrary to popular belief, parthenogens don't 'f' themselves or do anything which comes close. I think you're confusing parthenogens with hermaphrodites which are very different (hermaphrodites are boring, at least compared to parthenogens  ). Many hermaphrodites can fertilise themselves (by 'f' ing themselves) but in the vast majority of cases they prefer to copulate with a conspecific. Okay, I'd better stop there or I'll end up typing out a page or two on hermaphrodites


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2005)

Ahhhh Sdaji, we'd all love to hear your Miriam tales!!!!  LMAO


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 2, 2005)

> Ahhhh Sdaji, we'd all love to hear your Miriam tales!!!! LMAO



Garden snails (Helix aspersa) fertilise each other using disposable darts. I was so amazed in the first year animal diversity prac when we cut them open and found the dart sacks! I won't go into the jokes some of us made, but I'm sure you have similarly vivid imaginations


----------



## danw (Jul 3, 2005)

That is a HUGE snake.Is it Australian?


----------



## ether (Jul 3, 2005)

> That is a HUGE snake.Is it Australian?



Have you read any of this thread? I you had you would know that it is from Africa.


----------



## solitarydiver (Aug 27, 2005)

I Saw that (and many more) pic on a site strangecosmos.com some pretty weird animals on this planet of ours!!! Underwater has 80% of the worlds animals and these are even stranger mmmmmm


----------

